
To Dissect a Mockingbird: A Graphical Notation for the Lambda Calculus - llambda
http://dkeenan.com/Lambda/index.htm
======
davidmathers
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1164391>

Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1024101>

~~~
llambda
The second link doesn't even have any comments...what value does that add to
the discussion?

~~~
lubutu
This _is_ from 1996, and has been submitted at least 3 times. What value does
the discussion really have?

~~~
raganwald
I din't know what value it actually has, but it potentially:

1\. Is exposed to people who weren't reading HN the first two times around. If
HN is growing, that's a fairly safe bet. These people benefit from discussing
the idea and working things out for themselves instead of simply readingwhat
has been said before, for the same reason that to learn math you do math, you
don't just read about math.

2\. Might be relevant to things that didn't exist the first two times around.
Maybe someone will comment about how this depiction relates to jresig's
attempt to teach programming with JavaScript at the Khan Academy, or some
such.

Both of these potential values have a common proposition: That while the post
hasn't changed since 1996, the world has changed since 1996.

~~~
wahnfrieden
He meant that pedantically posting the link to a previous empty discussion
adds nothing to this new discussion.

------
Sniffnoy
Strangely it excludes eta-reduction... that wouldn't be hard to include...

~~~
iFire
It'll be nice to see a nice html5 guide that is current.

